# removing front grille without bumper



## pimpster (Jul 16, 2006)

Hello all,

Right, I know it is possible to remove the front grille without taking off the bumper, but from what i've read, it will damage the clips on the old grille. That's fine, as I'm not going to use it again. Just a quick question though, how do I go about removing it??

I've searched through the posts, and all it comes up with is info regarding removing the bumper method.

Anyone help?


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... +bar+grill
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ting+grill


----------



## pimpster (Jul 16, 2006)

So basically just remove the lower grille and stick my hand up there and try and upclip the grille??? But then, how do i remove the lower grille??


----------



## kite (Sep 3, 2006)

Give the lower grille a pull and it will come off


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

kite said:


> Give the lower grille a pull and it will come off


Do you work for Audi? :roll: :lol:


----------



## pimpster (Jul 16, 2006)

haha ok.

Is that the easiest way Wak? To remove the lower grille, and stick my hand up it to remove the main grille? Or is there an easier way? (apart from removing the bumper)


----------



## kite (Sep 3, 2006)

No but I have seen how they work at Camberley :wink:


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

pimpster said:


> haha ok.
> 
> Is that the easiest way Wak? To remove the lower grille, and stick my hand up it to remove the main grille? Or is there an easier way? (apart from removing the bumper)


no that's the easiest way afaik. i take my lower grills of from left to right (left one is easy to remove on my car and then stick my hand behind the center lower grill to pop that one out )

ps. kite, great color


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

pimpster said:


> haha ok.
> 
> Is that the easiest way Wak? To remove the lower grille, and stick my hand up it to remove the main grille? Or is there an easier way? (apart from removing the bumper)


well I've never tried without bumper removal as with the right tools you can release one side in 10-15 minutes which is all you need.

dont just pull the lower grill if you are trying that method, use a thin electrical screwdriver to look through the holes and lift the retaining tabs on the grill to slowly release and ease it out.

you probably would get away with just pulling it but if I saw someone do that to my car they would get a good hiding! :lol:

p.s. the grill method of removal I suspect will only work if you have standard intercoolers, and FMIC would be in the way to try it without bumper removal.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

you are trying to release these....









at the top of the grill are these retaining tabs...










if you dont release these and simply pull hard then you run the risk of damiging the grill or bumper holes.

I dont know what the instructions say but I prefer to at least be able to try and release those tabs.


----------



## pimpster (Jul 16, 2006)

Nice one mate! Will have a go tonight.


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

very difficult to take off - just be persistent - it will come off in the end!

i wd40'd the edges to help ease it out - dunno if that helped or if it was just me trying for a good 30-40 mins!


----------

